

Creativity in Mathematics: Inquiry-Based Learning and the Moore Method - sgy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6t6WiWYdgY

======
cottonseed
I highly recommend 5 Elements of Effective Thinking:

[http://www.amazon.com/5-Elements-Effective-
Thinking/dp/06911...](http://www.amazon.com/5-Elements-Effective-
Thinking/dp/0691156662/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423975755&sr=1-1)

